# Six years old today



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 6th Birthday to Mr. B!

Stunning pictures.....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy birthday! They are gorgeous.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mr. B!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wonderful pictures! Happy Birthday Mr. B !


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

happy 6th birthday Mr B!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Beautiful pictures! Happy Birthday, Mr. B!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wadda ya mean there is no party! Get movin'! Happy, beautiful dogs!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Cute dogs. Lovely flower garden.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Love seeing those beautiful smiles


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr. B for beautiful! Give that boy some cake.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful dogs! Happy 6th birthday, Mr. B!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful series of photos of your Gang...!!!
And HAPPY BURFDAY to Mr. B... 
🎂🎈 🎀 🥩🍗🍖🥧🥩


----------

